# Did anyone get pregnant with low progesterone?



## QueenieMurphy

Hi ladies

Just hopping over from TTC, have been told I have low progesterone(have been tested 3 times now last 3 cycles - always around 18/19) though doc hasnt suggested what I can do about this but having read about it, it looks unlikely I'll get pregnant with this.

Did anyone here have the same and get pregnant? Did you use any creams/supplements to combat it and did you carry on with them after BFP?

Really will be very grateful for any advice

xx


----------



## hockey24

There are alot of supplements out there to help increase your progesterone so you can carry a pregnancy. Ask your doctor about taking these right after ovulation to help with your levels. 

I've taken suppositories in the past and now taking injections. It does help but you need to start the supplement at the right time of your cycle for it to help. 

Good luck!


----------



## Snizuitz

Old thread, I know, but I wanted to chime in. I had luteal phase defect due to low progesterone so I was on suppositories. Seems to have done the trick! I'm told I'll be on the progesterone suppositories through my first trimester.

Just to give you some context, my 7DPO test showed progesterone at just 5 when normal is above 14 (or something like that). After progesterone suppositories, it went up to 24.


----------



## grich2011

When I was 5 weeks pregnant they checked my progesterone because I had 2 previous miscarriages and it was 5.9! started on supplements and I am 11 weeks in the other pregnancy's I didn't make it past 7.


----------



## chicka.chicka

I didn't have my progesterone checked, but I had a miscarriage at 13 weeks in November and then another at 5 weeks in March. The early miscarriage in addition to my age (38) led my MW to suspect low progesterone, so she had me start with cream as soon as I found out I was pregnant again (wasn't expecting to get pregnant again so soon after the early MC). So far I've made it to 8+ weeks and feel like this one is going to stick. 

My MW says she has seen many success stories with moms using progesterone after multiple losses. Typically you would begin using the progesterone (cream is better than oral because it absorbs better from what I've learned) right after ovulation and then if you are pregnant, continue to use it up to 12-16 weeks. Of course, you should confer with your own doctor/midwife to get their recommendations, but this is what I have generally seen as the standard.

Good luck!!


----------



## pennymarie

I had a MC in the summer around 13wks because of low progesterone. And since it was my first pregnancy, they didn't want to see me until it was too late. 

I heard you can get the cream over the counter? And if so what kind? I just don't want to wait until 12wks if I even fall pregnant again


----------

